# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Deutsche science prop

## Sllammy

Anyone heard of deutsche science, I grabbed some prop heard from the dealer that it's legit but we all know how that works. I'll post a picture when I get home. 

Oh and it's in Canada

----------


## Oleg83

Bunk

----------

